
Sending in our nude photos to fight revenge porn? No thanks, Facebook - uladzislau
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/nov/13/sending-in-our-nude-photos-to-fight-revenge-porn-no-thanks-facebook
======
gejjaxxita
This sort of article makes me angry. Facebook are trying to come up with
solutions to fight a real problem and this person is just saying "I don't
trust Facebook".

